

YC W2011 applicants chat back online - thelittleguy
http://www.nodejscloud.com:8001

======
619Cloud
Thanks to everybody that stopped by and chatted. Was great meeting everybody.
- Justin

~~~
thelittleguy
No thank you xD

------
thelittleguy
*with spam control

